# Email notification delays ?



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

When getting replies to posts or receiving pm's my email notifications of them are landing 6-7 hrs later , is this right ?

Mark


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Well I wouldn't say it was right Mark, but yes most of mine arrive during the night :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, I've complained to Steve @ Admin & he said he will look into it, but it hasn't improved. Usually at least 3 hours for me.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> Well I wouldn't say it was right Mark, but yes most of mine arrive during the night :?


Thought it was just me :roll: , I received a pm this morning , just had the email notification at 8pm :?

I remember hanving almost instant notification back in the old days , a pop up on your screen when you had a pm


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

conlechi said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I wouldn't say it was right Mark, but yes most of mine arrive during the night :?
> ...


Pop up still works on my PC but notifications have been a joke for ages now :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

+1 pm' virtually instant but mails at least half a day behind


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, not sure what it is. It got better as it was days late before - I thought it was just clearing through a backlog but there seems to be a residual delay :?


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry for any inconvenience everyone. It has been fixed for some members but apparently some email providers have blacklisted the site for security reasons and so it filters emails not allowing notifications to go through right away or even at all. If you can please let me know that email service provider you are using or send me your email address and I can check the logs to see what's causing the delay?

Thank you for your patience on this matter.

Steve


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TTFAdmin said:


> Sorry for any inconvenience everyone. It has been fixed for some members but apparently some email providers have blacklisted the site for security reasons and so it filters emails not allowing notifications to go through right away or even at all. If you can please let me know that email service provider you are using or send me your email address and I can check the logs to see what's causing the delay?
> 
> Thank you for your patience on this matter.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve 
I am using a virgin.net email address on a mac or iPad

Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

BT/Yahoo for me


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hotmail :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gmail so I can spam people


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Tiscali.co.uk for me.
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've given up waiting for email notifications and check my "view your posts" instead :?

gmail for me


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

me.com


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, I'm going to try to get reports on those as I know some of these email providers and custom ones their ISP's might be blocking our mail servers causing delays.

Sorry again for any inconvenience.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Notifications seem to be coming through all-right again Steve. Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Val sent me a test PM at three and the notification still hasn't arrived :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> Val sent me a test PM at three and the notification still hasn't arrived :?


You're on Virgin and you work for the railways... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blueyonder here steve............part of virgin once again


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Test - please reply


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Go on then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks  - so I sent it : Posted: Sat Sep 29, 2012 11:45 am

Received email notification : Saturday, 29 September 2012, 14:20

So, 2 hours 35 minutes delay

Part Headers:

From [email protected]********.co.uk Sat Sep 29 13:08:41 2012
Received: from util01.eu.tyreforums.com ([127.0.0.1])
by localhost (util01.eu.tyreforums.com [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
Sat, 29 Sep 2012 09:20:30 -0400 (EDT)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just got notification now :? So not looking good so far


----------

